

Successful Launch for Antares - kryptiskt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3L7crGudVU&feature=youtu.be

======
tjmc
Great stuff. If I'm not mistaken this is the first actual launch for the NK-33
engine (rebadged as the AJ26). Those engines are 40 years old and have a
higher thrust to weight ratio of anything produced since!

